# 1966 Schwinn Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 12, 2022)

Bought a decent original paint frame recently on eBay and added parts. Need a chain guard and rear seat reflector.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 13, 2022)

If you are doing this true to original, you need a deluxe guard and whitewalls with the fenders, otherwise, standard guard, remove fenders and retain your blackwalls. I realize you built this from parts so pedals aren't Stingray, etc


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes I went with what I had available


----------



## nick tures (Dec 13, 2022)

looks good ! i have seen original deluxes with black walls, schwinn would do what the customer wanted


----------



## indycycling (Dec 13, 2022)

nick tures said:


> looks good ! i have seen original deluxes with black walls, schwinn would do what the customer wanted



Sorry no 

yes a dealer would change things for a customer but doesn’t make it right or original to the catalog offerings 

and in no way saying a dealer may change something makes all the bikes that have wrong parts 50 years later OK 

He said he built this from spare parts - that’s the truth here


----------



## nick tures (Dec 13, 2022)

@indycycling Yeah not trying to argue, Back then they were just bikes and no one cared really, no one would think they would have gotten like they are, yes most had white walls but not all, you can’t really use all because there’s always a exception Some one will have one that’s different from the factory, yeah he did use his parts, nothing against what he did bike looks good I like black walls on deluxes just for something different


----------

